

The Joy of Clojure, Second Edition – Early Access - avparker
http://www.manning.com/fogus2/

======
fogus
Hi all, one of the authors here. If you'd like to buy the early access edition
then Manning has a 50% off deal today with code dotd0314tw. You have to order
it through their website, that can be accessed via
<http://www.joyofclojure.com/buy>

_even better apparently is the code joc2elaunch50 allowing discounts for a
bunch of books_

~~~
lucian1900
Is the ebook version DRM-free from Manning? Their buy page isn't clear.

~~~
juskrey
Yes, it is DRM-free, just uploaded to my kindle.

~~~
xaro
Does it look fine in a Kindle with E-ink?

~~~
tomku
I don't have JoC 2e yet, but I've read several other Manning books (including
the first edition of JoC) on my e-ink Kindle and they looked good. You lose a
little formatting and sometimes particularly wide tables or code samples get
screwed up, but that's the nature of reflowed text and multiple target
devices.

------
_pmf_
I bought the E-Book for the last edition via Manning. Paying works fine, but
accessing content has been a really crappy experience.

The book itself had the particularly annoying section 13 that caters to
certain fads (DSLs and Java bashing, pseudo-philosophical musings about
functional programming). I hope this juvenile drivel will be left out in the
new edition; if I want to read content-less feel-good articles, there is no
shortage of free content.

I remember that the sections on namespaces and destructuring have been really
nice.

------
krosaen
Great to see this updated for 1.5. Aside from that and some treatment of
clojurescript, are there other updates from the first edition that might push
a 1st edition owner to buy this one too?

~~~
fogus
A couple topics that we plan to cover, besides the 1.5 additions and changes
and ClojureScript, are logic programming and data-driven development. We
talked a little about the latter in the 1st edition, but it'll be front and
center in the 2nd.

~~~
krosaen
You had me at 'logic programming' :)

------
aroemers
More info on what will be new can be found at
<http://blog.fogus.me/2013/02/08/moar-joy/> and
<http://www.joyofclojure.com/2nd>

~~~
avparker
Thanks aroemers. I didn't realise this had previously been announced. I've
updated the title to indicate that the news is actually that the Early Access
edition is now available for purchase.

------
c0mpute
Anyone knows how this series compares to the also-recently-announced Clojure
in Action - <http://www.manning.com/rathore2/>

I mean compare the two clojure books wrt v1.

~~~
tomku
Joy of Clojure is about understanding the philosophy of Clojure, and using the
language's built-in abstractions in an idiomatic way. It's not really a "first
book on Clojure" for someone that doesn't know the language at all, but if you
know the basics you can use it to solidify your understanding.

Clojure in Action is more of a practical, get-shit-done book. It covers things
like databases, web frameworks, TDD and message queues in the context of
Clojure. It also has a brief introduction to the language itself and some
coverage of functional programming idioms, but the focus is more strongly on
real-world usage rather than deep understanding.

~~~
c0mpute
Thank you, that is a helpful description.

So for a Clojure noob (like me) it might be better to start with Clojure in
Action and then read Joy of Clojure.

~~~
nickbarnwell
I started with Clojure about six months ago now and currently use it for all
personal projects and day-to-day as part of my course of studies.

I started with Joy of Clojure and found it hard to wrap my head around - it's
commonly recommended you read it as your second book on Clojure, and it
quickly became apparent to me why :) I jumped over to Clojure Programming and
things immediately started to click in a way they'd not with JoC; after a
couple thousand more lines of code and a few tens of 4clojure problems, I
reread fogus, et al's work and had a much better time of it.

------
runevault
Just grabbed my copy of 2nd, already had a copy of the 1st edition which I
loved, so excited to see the updates both in terms of changes for 1.5, the
clojurescript stuff, and logic programming.

Happy times :)

------
trailfox
If you're subscribed to manning daily deal email there's a 50% discount code
for this book (and some scala books) that they seem to be sending today.

~~~
juskrey
Already sent?

~~~
trailfox
Discount code of: joc2elaunch50

Works for:

    
    
      Scala in Depth 
      Scala in Action 
      Akka in Action 
      Clojure in Action, Second Edition 
      Functional Programming in Scala 
      Play for Scala 
      Play for Java 
      Lift in Action 
      DSLs in Action 
      The Well-Grounded Java Developer 
      Real World Functional Programming 
      F# Deep Dives 
      Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja 
      Third-Party JavaScript

~~~
psionski
If "Real World Functional Programming" is <http://www.manning.com/petricek/> ,
it's a great book! I can only recommend it, it teaches both F# and modern C#
:)

------
dkersten
Already have a print copy of the first edition, but ordered this too. Looking
forward to the logic and data oriented programming content!

------
y3di
Aw, I just got the old version a few weeks ago.

~~~
lani
ordered the JoC 1 on monday : )

------
rcb
I purchased JOC 2e two days ago.. The 1st was such an excellent book. Thank
you fogus, chouser, and Manning!

------
joshuacc
Are mobi/epub versions available yet? From what I could tell, it's only the
PDF version?

~~~
avparker
Normally the Manning books are PDF while the book is pre-release (MEAP), and
then after publication the epub/mobi/pdf is released.

~~~
tomku
Seems like they've had a recent push to do MEAPs in ePub/Mobi as well. Out of
the 10 MEAPs I'm following at the moment (addict ;;), eight have full
PDF/ePub/Mobi and two are only available as PDF.

